# Get FAFI-ed :)



## lethaldesign (Feb 11, 2008)

***UPDATED WITH PHOTOS***

Went to the Fafi event last night.... unfortunately I didn't get a chance to take pictures this morning of my goodies, but I will do my best to get a photo and swatches up tonight. I got:

Flash n Dash l/s
Fun n Sexy l/s
Strawbaby l/s
Utterly Frivolous l/s
Cult Face l/g
Squeeze It l/g
Sugar Trance l/g
Totally It l/g (ordered online this morning because my store only received SIX of these & they were sold out)
Fafi Eyes 1
Fafi Eyes 2
Cash Flow p/p
Nice Vice p/p
Perky p/p
Rollickin' p/p
Hipness p/b
Sassed up IPP
Girls Will Be Girls n/l
Boom! n/l
Ermine doll
210 brush

&I'm going back for the scarf!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a fantastic haul, enjoy.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow! What a great haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW!!!  You make a killer dent in Fafi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in awe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!!!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Feb 11, 2008)

Your so lucky!! [email protected]@


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 11, 2008)

My My My...lol drool-worthy love it!!


----------



## oulala (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 12, 2008)

wow-that's some haul x


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 12, 2008)

enjoy it sweety!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 12, 2008)

niiiiice


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 12, 2008)

What an amazing haul! Plus Lethaldesign talked me into ordering 2 more times today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please show us some FOTD with it. Enjoy!


----------



## Odette (Feb 12, 2008)

Great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 12, 2008)

great hual ! enjoy


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 13, 2008)

Great haul and pics!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the fabulous pics! *anxiously awaiting order to arrive*


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW. i am so jeal.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 13, 2008)

Quite lovely haul. Enjoy, enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Haul!!! I can't wait to hit up my store when it opens in 1 hour!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2008)

LOVE your haulage!! That's the way to do it!!!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Hope you enjoyed the eye candy!!


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 13, 2008)

wow.. THATS a haul.. i can't wait to go on friday ( i have an appt) i wonder if they'll still have those special bags


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing haul! Enjoy it


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, great haul... have fun with it!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW!!! i would love to see swatches!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. They are great!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that's one amazing haul !!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 15, 2008)

wow! congrats!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 16, 2008)

awww i want a poster and the fafi bag.  i got my stuff in a normal bag 

great haul! Fun N Sexy is a freaken hot lipstick!  So very wearable!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Feb 17, 2008)

Are the lipglasses Sugar Trance, Cult Fave, and Squeeze It, in that order? Just wondering, I need the first two!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for taking up close pics! I ordered some stuff but it looks like I may have to go back.


----------

